

Dart Web UI Presentation from HTML5DevConf - tosh
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ShD4wd5cYprtV0atMcQ8FXVh7aOq99RSLogj6HIOfpo/edit

======
tosh
Quoting Timothy's Google+ post:

    
    
        To those who attended my session today at HTML5DevConf today,
        here is a link to my slides
        (be sure to check out the end for links to more resources):
        https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ShD4wd5cYprtV0atMcQ8FXVh7aOq99RSLogj6HIOfpo/edit
    
        ... and here are the links to the two GitHub repos which have all the code that I demoed during the presentation:
    
        Simple Web UI demos: https://github.com/timothyarmstrong/web_ui-samples
        Sample application: https://github.com/timothyarmstrong/web-ui-writer
    
        Thanks to everyone who came!

